# Turnip price 554



## SparK05 (Dec 10, 2021)

Hello everyone. I just checked my turnip price and it’s 554 bells per turnip! If you want to come over you need to give me some of the bells that you got. See ya


----------



## J087 (Dec 10, 2021)

Are you open for a visit?


----------



## SparK05 (Dec 10, 2021)

SparK05 said:


> Hello everyone. I just checked my turnip price and it’s 554 bells per turnip! If you want to come over you need to give me some of the bells that you got. See ya


My gates are now open if anyone wants to come over and sell. But you must give me some bells.


----------



## Haskiisle (Dec 12, 2021)

Are you still open?


----------

